# Interior truck lighting



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Im looking to adding more lights to the cargo area of my truck. I'm usually still on sites until 730-800. Which by that time it is usually dark. Just wondering what others have set up for rear lights.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

led light strip amazon

Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Since these pictures have been taken I much organized now 

Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

LED is the way to go, uses very little battery power and bright as hell...you can put the switches by the door so just turn them on when needed and off as you step out..


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I used these from amazon. 

https://www.amazon.com/Interior-Mod...t_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=3JH0DA1KC00M4A3YCAMZ


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I ordered the lights that SewerRatz used. Did you remove the original factory light? I'm planning on removing that and using the switch from the door. The Chevy has the switch on the dash to turn off the interior lights when not needed.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I wired them up to a pair of switches, one switch by the sliding door and the other by the rear door. I wired them up as a three way switch set up. 

The Dodge Promaster has a timer on the stock cargo area lights and I didn't want these to turn off while I am in the back.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> I used these from amazon.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Interior-Mod...t_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=3JH0DA1KC00M4A3YCAMZ




I got to get me some of those... 

did you run a direct line to the battery or how did you hook them up through the fuze box??


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Master Mark said:


> I got to get me some of those...
> 
> did you run a direct line to the battery or how did you hook them up through the fuze box??


I have an aux battery I installed behind the drivers seat and ran the positive line direct to that battery with an inline fuse. The ground side of the lights I ran to the switches and have the switches wired to chassis ground. With the five strings of lights I draw a little over a third of an amp.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> I have an aux battery I installed behind the drivers seat and ran the positive line direct to that battery with an inline fuse. The ground side of the lights I ran to the switches and have the switches wired to chassis ground. With the five strings of lights I draw a little over a third of an amp.


just wondering why you went with the aux battery?? vs tieing into the mothership for power?? I guess you just charge the thing once in a while or is the draw so low that it will last for a hell of a long time between charges??


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I have the aux battery hooked up to the main battery using a device called the battery doctor battery isolator. http://www.batterymart.com/p-acc-20092-battery-isolator.html It connects the aux battery to the main battery once the alternator starts producing a charge and disconnects shortly after the truck turns off. I did this to run my power inverter I use. It was closer and easer to hook up the lights to it than it was to the main battery.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Going to try to get my lights in tomorrow. I started last week but there was a accident down the road that I ended up preoccupied with all afternoon.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Finally got the lights installed.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Nice and bright!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Dpeckplb said:


> View attachment 89642
> 
> Finally got the lights installed.


Nice, thats like daylight, how many strips of led lights did you install? are they on a switch to manually turn on or just when you open the doors?


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I put in three strips. There were 10 blocks of 4 lights per strip. I just tapped into the rear cargo light so they come on when I open the doors. Or there is the interior light on the dash to turn them on aswell. I'm really impressed with how bright they are. Since I'm usually working until 9:30-10:00 it should help me locate stuff much better.


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

Did you order those online or purchase locally? Got a link?...I need those in my truck like yesterday!!


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

supakingDFW said:


> Did you order those online or purchase locally? Got a link?...I need those in my truck like yesterday!!


He mentioned in this post he ordered the same ones I did. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f34/interior-truck-lighting-67377/#post1014001

Here is the link to the ones I ordered https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B016KNZQ0E/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Dpeckplb said:


> I put in three strips. There were 10 blocks of 4 lights per strip. I just tapped into the rear cargo light so they come on when I open the doors. Or there is the interior light on the dash to turn them on aswell. I'm really impressed with how bright they are. Since I'm usually working until 9:30-10:00 it should help me locate stuff much better.


I got them in my cart on amazon, but im also gona put a bypass switch in by the rear door, as my door lights time out and shut off..


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I got them in my cart on amazon, but im also gona put a bypass switch in by the rear door, as my door lights time out and shut off..


I put three strands in the back, center on the side door, center on the back shelve and one at the back at the top of the door.


----------

